# Does hay fever and hormones affect the blood sugar?



## Nickyparks6 (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi Everyone.
My daughter was diagnosed last August. She’s 10 (and a half ..... apparently that half is very important ).
She was doing really well until January when a massive bout of impetigo sent her sugars sky high. We just got that sorted and now she seems to be sniffing/sore throat which for her seems to be an annual thing related to hay fever .... and once again her levels are literally all over the top place. 
Additionally I’m noticing that every two weeks she’s emotional .... I’m guessing this is hormone related.
Does anyone else notice their child’s BG levels being erratic due to hay fever and hormones? And what do you do to make it them more stable?


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Apr 28, 2021)

I don’t have experience with hay fever but I suspect it wouldn’t massively change things. Hormones though do affect glucose levels and you may well find there’s a lot of ups and downs as she goes through puberty. It’s worth giving your team her data and they may suggest changes to her basal or ratios. My daughter is 11 and has already started her periods and has also grown loads so there have been constant changes to deal with everything. Emotional upset will cause BG issues too so her emotional state may well have more impact than here hormones at this point but it all feeds into the same thing. Presumably there have been differences in activity levels of school vs holidays plus emotional impact of school vs lockdown that are all feeding into it.


----------

